# Litchfield's



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just came from my 18k service at litchfields, 

another top job, car was lovely to drive home, especially after the wheel alignment, 

Had the Subaru 'beast' R2 to head in town in, once i managed to squeeze myself in, it was a good laugh!

Top job, reasonable money....:thumbsup:

j.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Uw Hum *photos*.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks James, good to meet you 

Regards

Iain


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

james1 said:


> Just came from my 18k service at litchfields,
> 
> another top job, car was lovely to drive home, especially after the wheel alignment,
> 
> ...


How much was reasonable? :nervous:


----------



## themot (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah...had my service and remap yesterday, 120miles home car was awesome Litchfield's is now my GTR's second home:thumbsup:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

anilj said:


> How much was reasonable? :nervous:




For the service 550....I had the alignment and optimisation so that brought it up to 660 odd.

J.


----------

